# Turkey Bombs Iraq PKK Bases



## High_Gravity (Aug 18, 2011)

Turkey Bombs Iraq PKK Bases









> ANKARA, Turkey  Turkish jets launched air raids on suspected Kurdish rebel bases in northern Iraq on Wednesday, Turkish and Kurdish media reported, hours after eight soldiers and a village guard were killed in an ambush by the autonomy-seeking guerrillas.
> 
> Some 15 warplanes took off from a Turkish base to strike at bases which the rebels belonging to the Kurdistan Workers' Party, or PKK, use as a springboard to attack targets inside Turkey, according to a report on the NTV news channel. CNN-Turk television said Turkish F-16s were involved in the raids.
> 
> ...



Turkey Bombs Iraq PKK Bases: Reports


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

Turkish warplanes have hit rebel Kurdish bases in northern Iraq for the *second night*, the separatists and Turkish media say.
BBC News - Turkish jets hit Kurdish rebels again in northern Iraq


----------



## Sallow (Aug 18, 2011)

Go Turkey.

Fuck up those terrorists!


----------



## Intense (Aug 18, 2011)

Turkish Planes Again Bomb Kurdish Rebels in Iraq
Thursday, August 18th, 2011 at 10:06 pm UTC
Posted 53 seconds ago

Turkish warplanes have attacked separatist Kurdistan Workers' Party positions in northern Iraq for the second straight night.

The latest strikes, carried out late Thursday, again targeted areas in Iraq's Kandil region near the Iranian border. PKK forces use the mountains of northern Iraq as a sanctuary to launch attacks in southeastern Turkey.

Ankara launched the air raids after PKK rebels ambushed a military convoy in Turkey, killing at least eight Turkish soldiers near the border with Iraq.

Also Thursday, Turkey's National Security Council met to discuss the situation, saying it would adopt a &#8220;more effective and decisive stance&#8221; in the fight against terrorism. It did not elaborate on what those measures would be.

Turkey, the United States, and the European Union consider the PKK a terrorist group.

A rebel spokesperson told VOA that Turkey's offensive the previous night failed to inflict any casualties on PKK forces. He said the strikes destroyed only one home and damaged a power distribution unit.

The PKK's response follows confirmation from the Turkish military that it launched artillery strikes and sent its warplanes across the border with Iraq late Wednesday as part of an attack on 60 PKK targets. The military said it would continue such operations until the PKK is &#8220;rendered ineffective&#8221; but that it was showing &#8220;necessary sensitivity&#8221; to avoid harming civilians.

The raids on the Kandil and Zap regions, among others, mark Turkey's first cross-border offensive in a year. Iraqi government officials Thursday objected to the raid as a violation of Iraq's sovereignty.

The renewed violence comes days after Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan said Ankara's &#8220;patience is running out&#8221; with the rebels, who have waged a campaign for autonomy in the country's largely Kurdish southeast since 1984. The conflict has killed more than 40,000 people.

Turkish Planes Again Bomb Kurdish Rebels in Iraq « VOA Breaking News


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Go Turkey.
> 
> Fuck up those terrorists!



It's a good journalist.
He says, USA has delivered thermobaric bombs it used in Afghanistan
Harekatinn ayrintilari - Yigit Bulut aktardi - HABERTÜRK

Rest of bombardment is with Mark-82/-84 bombs.

After yesterday's Air-bombardment the Army also said, that the Artillery fired on 168 locations. But it didn't say what type of Artillery was used.
Turkish General Staff Official Web Site - Main Page


----------



## Intense (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkeOHh8AoBM]FUTURE WEPONS air fuel bomb THERMOBARIQUE - YouTube[/ame]
FUTURE WEPONS air fuel bomb THERMOBARIQUE


----------



## zzzz (Aug 18, 2011)

Must be this one, it destroys targets buried in bunkers or caves and that is where the Kurd leaders are located.


> The BLU-118/B is a penetrating warhead filled with an advanced thermobaric explosive that, when detonated, generates higher sustained blast pressures in confined spaces such as tunnels and underground facilities. The BLU-118/B uses the same penetrator body as the standard BLU-109 weapon. The significant difference is the replacement of the high explosive fill with a new thermobaric explosive that provides increased lethality in confined spaces.


BLU-118/B Thermobaric Weapon Demonstration / Hard Target Defeat Program


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

zzzz said:


> Must be this one, it destroys targets buried in bunkers or caves and that is where the Kurd leaders are located.
> 
> 
> > The BLU-118/B is a penetrating warhead filled with an advanced thermobaric explosive that, when detonated, generates higher sustained blast pressures in confined spaces such as tunnels and underground facilities. The BLU-118/B uses the same penetrator body as the standard BLU-109 weapon. The significant difference is the replacement of the high explosive fill with a new thermobaric explosive that provides increased lethality in confined spaces.
> ...



*Heavy image-load*

Yes, terrain is very differently than the desert/flat-lands of Iraq you see on American TV.
The terrain is more like Pakistan-Afghanistan border.

Their main camp is a mountain-range of about 80 KM which stretches both into Iraq and Iran















The Iraqi-Turkish border where they have smaller camps looks like this. That's also the reason why we have so much problems with their infiltration. They come in 2-3 people groups and plant mines:






















































Our only border-gate with Iraq is Habur.
Everything west of it is practically PKK operation area.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

A better map of the area


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

Giving freely Interviews with "Operation Iraqi Freedom"


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

Charm offensive with Washington-Post
If US Soldiers couldn't reach that area at least US journalists did

A Kurdish Society of Soldiers - washingtonpost.com


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Go Turkey.
> 
> Fuck up those terrorists!



LOL you support Al Qaeda and the Taliban, you support Hamas, but the Kurds who have a legitimate crip and Turks who are in the wrong you support. Man you really are a fool!


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Go Turkey.
> ...



So you think these guys represent Kurds in Turkey?
How much schools, roads and hospitals did they built for Kurds in Turkey?






Southeast-Turkey is getting additional 40 Billion $ in infrastructure investment between 2008-2012 from the Central government budget.
Fighting regional disparities after PKK-terror hindered region's natural economical development.




> The government will invest 14.55 billion YTL ($11.6 billion) from its budget between 2008 and 2012, improving the regions infrastructure and irrigation systems, and boosting employment. Another 12.2 billion YTL will be spent from off-budget sources. The largest allocation, up to 20 billion dollars, will be spent on the infrastructural works. The government will also spend 1 billion dollars for economic development and 4.08 billion dollars for social development. The additional financing required for economic development is .9 billion dollars, with 2.16 billion allocated to social development, and 12.3 billion for development of infrastructure.


http://www.setadc.org/pdfs/SETA_Policy_Brief_No_18_Taha_Ozhan.pdf


Turkish general election, 2011 - google.com.tr


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 18, 2011)

I love how Turks blame everything on Israel and decry Israel's policies with Palestinians, but they (and Europe and the US) don't mind Turkey's crushing of Cyprus or the treatment of Kurds in Iraq. Apparently people are only qualified for self-determination when it's politically expedient.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 18, 2011)

ekrem said:


>





Since these three are sitting in front of a flag of a pig, they must be pigs.

I hope that every day, a Turkish prison guard on &#304;mral&#305; makes his life miserable in some way.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> I love how Turks blame everything on Israel and decry Israel's policies with Palestinians, but they (and Europe and the US) don't mind Turkey's crushing of Cyprus or the treatment of Kurds in Iraq. Apparently people are only qualified for self-determination when it's politically expedient.



The regions in Iraq which we bomb are regions with *no* Civilian population.
It's mountainous no man's land. If it would be someone's land there would be order and the region would not be controlled by a terrorist non-state entity.

As long as we don't bomb civilian centers everything's fine.
You can let me know, once we drop bombs on Erbil or Sulaymaniyah. Obviously that's not the case.


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 18, 2011)

PEE ESS: This is also Turkey's way of sending another message to Syria, which has historically been linked to the PKK.






It isn't that I support the bombing of citizen areas or anything or I'm a pinko sympathizer. It's just that Turkey has a horrible history in its short life of unleashing the most inhumane acts against ethnic minorities. Hell, Turkey has created more refugees than the Israeli-Arab wars have, but in the Arab world, Turkey is considered 'moderate'. Turkey's infractions against the Kurds is a huge point of contention in regards to its applications to be part of the EU Commission.


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 18, 2011)

ekrem said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > I love how Turks blame everything on Israel and decry Israel's policies with Palestinians, but they (and Europe and the US) don't mind Turkey's crushing of Cyprus or the treatment of Kurds in Iraq. Apparently people are only qualified for self-determination when it's politically expedient.
> ...



I'm sorry; are you trying to make sense?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 18, 2011)

If you are a Kurd in power, either in N. Iraq or small sections of far-eastern Türkiye, then you have ties to the PKK, or have somehow met their approval.

Türkiye has every right to protect itself from terrorists at their doorstep and in their foyer.


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 18, 2011)

So you think that Turkey's genocidal acts against the Armenians or Kurds or its policies with Cyprus is largely of the Western imagination or it's just OK because it's politically expedient for your party?



The main reasons why we never put support behind Kurdish rebels in any country (with the exception of Iraq recently, but of another kind) was because one) oil and two) their left-leaning Marxist ways (oh egads nooo!! ! !! Marxism ! ! )


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 18, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> If you are a Kurd in power, either in N. Iraq or small sections of far-eastern Türkiye, then you have ties to the PKK, or have somehow met their approval.
> 
> Türkiye has every right to protect itself from terrorists at their doorstep and in their foyer.



Sounds like a rather ethno-centric attitude, considering that the majority of Kurds in Turkey don't advocate for a separatist state.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, we are genociding the Kurds in Iraq

Gen *Petraeus*  in 2007
BBC NEWS | Middle East | Petraeus concern for Turkey raid in Iraq


> He said the level of investment by Turkish firms in northern Iraq was somewhere between *$8bn and $10bn* (£4bn and £5bn) in recent years.



Turkish Minister has promised to raise it to 20 Billion $ in next years
Turkish Minister Targets $20bn Investment in Iraqi Kurdistan | Iraq Business News

...as long as the 2 Family-Clans (Barzani/Talabani) keep the PKK out of their territory.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 18, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> PEE ESS: This is also Turkey's way of sending another message to Syria, which has historically been linked to the PKK.



The Turks sent a message to Syria 4 days ago:


A warning to Syrian President Bashar al-Assad today, from his country's big, powerful and formerly friendly neighbor Turkey. The Turkish foreign minister, Ahmed Davutoglu, says that he has told President Assad: Stop military operations against civilians immediately and unconditionally. *Davutoglu told a news conference in Ankara, the Turkish capital: This is our final word to the Syrian authorities. If these operations do not stop, there will be nothing left to say about the steps that would be taken.*​



> It isn't that I support the bombing of citizen areas or anything or I'm a pinko sympathizer. *It's just that Turkey has a horrible history in its short life of unleashing the most inhumane acts against ethnic minorities.* Hell, Turkey has created more refugees than the Israeli-Arab wars have, but in the Arab world, Turkey is considered 'moderate'. Turkey's infractions against the Kurds is a huge point of contention in regards to its applications to be part of the EU Commission.



I'm sorry, but I strongly disagree.  The Armenian ethnic cleansing occurred in 1915-18, before Türkiye became a country in 1923.  But, while it was horrible, I refuse to view it through 2011 morals and ethics.  This was a backward, barbaric place in 1915 and there was no societal aversion to what we now denounce as genocide.

There has been a "keeping down" of Kurds throughout their history, but it _is_ Turkish land.  The Kurds have no rights there.  So I don't understand what "infractions" against the Kurds.  

The Kurds in eastern Türkiye are not unlike our influx of Mexicans in the Southwest.  How would Arizonians and Texans feel if Mexicans wanted to carve out bits of their states as 'Mexican territory', create Mexican communities, broadcast and teach Spanish instead of English, etc.?  I see a lot of parallels.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

Genociding Cypriot Turks by transferring money to them, building  them GSM-network and University.  
And building a water-pipeline to them so they can overcome their drought. 
The pipeline will raise *per-citizen* access to fresh-water in N.Cyprus by approximately 3.300 m³  (10.000 cubic feet) a year.
BusinessWeek - Turkey builds water pipeline to northern Cyprus


In my book, the occupier exploits lands and doesn't pump resources into occupied lands.
If you want to see schoolbook-definition of an occupier, Israel suits well by pumping out West-Bank's water-resources.


Always the standard-phrases. Turk genocide this, Turk occupier that.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 18, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > If you are a Kurd in power, either in N. Iraq or small sections of far-eastern Türkiye, then you have ties to the PKK, or have somehow met their approval.
> ...



No, but they sympathize with the ones who do.

And I don't think anyone objects to a Kurdistan in N. Iraq, but just not carved out of the Turkish state.

Of course, I haven't kept up with the latest from the increasingly Islamist Turkish government - they may be totally against any Kurdistan.  

Ekram?


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 18, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> I'm sorry, but I strongly disagree.  The Armenian ethnic cleansing occurred in 1915-18, before Türkiye became a country in 1923.  But, while it was horrible, I refuse to view it through 2011 morals and ethics.  This was a backward, barbaric place in 1915 and there was no societal aversion to what we now denounce as genocide.
> 
> *There has been a "keeping down" of Kurds throughout their history, but it is Turkish land. * The Kurds have no rights there.  So I don't understand what "infractions" against the Kurds.



Like I said.


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 18, 2011)

The fact that Turkey won't even recognize the Armenian genocide speaks volumes. And Ekrem, you're speaking of *northern Cyprus*. When I say 'Cyprus', I am speaking about the Republic of Cyprus.

Typical Turks, you two.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> No, but they sympathize with the ones who do.
> 
> And I don't think anyone objects to a Kurdistan in N. Iraq, but just not carved out of the Turkish state.
> 
> ...



We have to stop thinking in romanticism or philanthropic ways.
How will the KRG survive without its share from the central-budget of Baghdad (Oil-income) ? The only way of survival for an "independent Kurdistan" is incorporation of Kirkuk into that Kurdistan so they've their own oil-income. 
Everyone objects to Kirkuk falling under KRG administration, and it will lead to Arab-Kurd civil war within Iraq.

Just look at what's going on in Somalia these days if you don't have an economy and no income.
For an "independent Kurdistan" to be established the Kurds have to fight for it within Iraq. 
*If* they prevail they can call the neighbouring states to the table and explain why they should recognize such a new Country and open their borders to this land-locked country.


*Kurdish independence just a dream, Talabani tells Turkey*
Iraq's President Jalal Talabani has told a Turkish newspaper that an independent Kurdish state in Iraq was "impossible" (...)
"I tell this to my Turkish brothers: Don't be afraid of Kurdish independence. To stay within Iraq is in the interest of the Kurdish people in an economic, cultural and political sense." 
Kurdish independence just a dream, Talabani tells Turkey | Reuters


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 18, 2011)

ekrem said:


> *
> We have to stop thinking in romanticism or philanthropic ways.*



Says the guy who supports Palestinian terrorists.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 18, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> The fact that Turkey won't even recognize the Armenian genocide speaks volumes. And Ekrem, you're speaking of *northern Cyprus*. When I say 'Cyprus', I am speaking about the Republic of Cyprus.
> 
> Typical Turks, you two.



Greece was a military *Junta* at that time. No Democracy.
Greek military junta of 1967 - 1974 -- Wikipedia
The Generals in Greece sought to unite Cyprus with Greece and overthrew the Government of Cyprus of which the Cyprus-Turks were part of.
Enosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

We intervened to protect the Cyprus-Turks from being ruled by a Greek military-junta. We ensured that Cyprus-Turks can continue to live under their own *Democracy*.
After Turkish intervention in Cyprus, the Greek Junta collapsed and Greece returned to democracy and NATO.
Metapolitefsi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Turkey is one of the 3 guarantee-powers of Cyprus together with Greece and UK, our intervention was legal.
Our continuous military presence on Cyprus since the intervention is not legal, but we are on Cyprus at the request of the Cyprus-Turkish community and as long as they demand us to stay, we'll stay for their protection so history doesn't repeat itself.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

*Kofi Annan* Plan was put to referendum in 2004 both in South and North Cyprus.
It was re-unification referendum, and new country would be called "United Cyprus Republic".

Annan Plan for Cyprus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Cyprus-Turks voted yes, Cyprus-Greeks voted no.
If *Kofi-Annan* Plan would have been accepted by Cyprus-Greeks our Army would have removed from Cyprus.

This was the proposed flag of the new country:


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 19, 2011)

Like I said. Turkey cares for Turks, but it is the only country in the world that recognizes northern Cyprus as a separatist state and doesn't recognize the Republic. Seriously, it was about power in the region, not protecting Turkish minorities.

Typical Turkish drivel. Is rewriting history your favorite pasttime?






Again, population transfers between Israel and Judea/Samaria during the Arab wars are 'horrible crimes against humanity' in Turkey, but the forced migration of thousands during the Turkish wars against ethnic minorities is just 'business for the [superior] Turkish people'.


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 19, 2011)

OF COURSE GREEKS VOTED AGAINST IT, YOU TARD.

They would've been victimized in the aftermath! They didn't want to be under Turkish-dominated rule. 

head/smack.

Is Wiki the only thing you know how to read? They not teach proper history in Turkey or what?


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 19, 2011)

ekrem said:


> We intervened to protect the Cyprus-Turks from being ruled by a Greek military-junta. We ensured that Cyprus-Turks can continue to live under their own *Democracy*.
> After Turkish intervention in Cyprus, the Greek Junta collapsed and Greece returned to democracy and NATO.



You make me laugh. Again, why is it that Turkey is having a hard time joining the EU?


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> OF COURSE GREEKS VOTED AGAINST IT, YOU TARD.



Greeks *voted against* UN General Secretaries (Kofi Annan) re-unification plan.
They've no right to cry around.

*That was my last off-topic post.* 
I'll only answer or write things about PKK as the operations against the PKK will continue.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 19, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > PEE ESS: This is also Turkey's way of sending another message to Syria, which has historically been linked to the PKK.
> ...



That is already happening.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 19, 2011)

ekrem said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > OF COURSE GREEKS VOTED AGAINST IT, YOU TARD.
> ...



Ekrem what makes you think this operation will have a different result than the ones in the past? every once in a while Turkey bombs the PKK camps and sends troops in, the Kurds know the drill, unless you plan on keeping Turkish Troops in Northern Iraq to secure the area, how will this campaign make any real difference?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 19, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, but I strongly disagree.  The Armenian ethnic cleansing occurred in 1915-18, before Türkiye became a country in 1923.  But, while it was horrible, I refuse to view it through 2011 morals and ethics.  This was a backward, barbaric place in 1915 and there was no societal aversion to what we now denounce as genocide.
> ...


No, this is 'like you said':

_



			It's just that Turkey has a horrible history in its short life of unleashing the most inhumane acts against ethnic minorities.
		
Click to expand...

_​

A bit different.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 19, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> The fact that Turkey won't even recognize the Armenian genocide speaks volumes. And Ekrem, you're speaking of *northern Cyprus*. When I say 'Cyprus', I am speaking about the Republic of Cyprus.
> 
> Typical Turks, you two.





If you mean me, I'm not a Turk.

I don't know how anyone can look at this map and tell me that Cyprus is not a Turkish island.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 19, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Go Turkey.
> ...



Fuck you. Toad.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 19, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> The fact that Turkey won't even recognize the Armenian genocide speaks volumes. And Ekrem, you're speaking of *northern Cyprus*. When I say 'Cyprus', I am speaking about the Republic of Cyprus.
> 
> Typical Turks, you two.



Are countries that don't recognize their own genocides bad countries?


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 19, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that Turkey won't even recognize the Armenian genocide speaks volumes. And Ekrem, you're speaking of *northern Cyprus*. When I say 'Cyprus', I am speaking about the Republic of Cyprus.
> ...



So just because you are close to an island, you can claim it and make it yours?


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 19, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that Turkey won't even recognize the Armenian genocide speaks volumes. And Ekrem, you're speaking of *northern Cyprus*. When I say 'Cyprus', I am speaking about the Republic of Cyprus.
> ...



I have been to Cyprus its a beautiful country divided into a Greek side and a Turkish side, however 77% of the people living there are Greek Cypriots compared to only 18% Turkish. I have been to Nicosia and Larnaka.

Cyprus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 19, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > No, but they sympathize with the ones who do.
> ...



Correct.  The Turks will not give up land for a Kurdistan, any more than Texas would give up land for Mexicans, or Spain would give up land for the Basque.  It's just not going to happen.



> *If* they prevail they can call the neighbouring states to the table and explain why they should recognize such a new Country and open their borders to this land-locked country.
> 
> 
> *Kurdish independence just a dream, Talabani tells Turkey*
> ...



I'm not sure how long Talabani is going to be in that job so maybe we can just take his comments with a grain of salt.  And of course Kirkuk is going to have to be part of Kurdistan. They should've gone with Joe Biden's three separate partitions of Iraq.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 19, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > We intervened to protect the Cyprus-Turks from being ruled by a Greek military-junta. We ensured that Cyprus-Turks can continue to live under their own *Democracy*.
> ...


Because the EU does not want to border Iran and Iraq.  Pretty simple.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 19, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...


Exactly.  And what has been the reaction to that among Southwest Americans?  Prolly similar to how the Turks feel in places like Diyarbakir, which is overrun with Kurds.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 19, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...


They just need to keep troops in far-eastern Turkey, protecting their long, porous border.

Wow, that sounds soooo familiar!


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 19, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...



So, because it's far away from you, you can claim it as yours?  That makes less sense.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 19, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Neither comment makes any sense, if thats the case Cuba is ours, we should send in the Army and invade that shit. Distance means nothing, Cyprus is more culturally Greek than Turkish anyways.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ekrem what makes you think this operation will have a different result than the ones in the past? every once in a while Turkey bombs the PKK camps and sends troops in, the Kurds know the drill, unless you plan on keeping Turkish Troops in Northern Iraq to secure the area, how will this campaign make any real difference?



We already have 4 bases in N.Iraq and 1 airfield. They're going to be re-inforced by troops from Turkey.
It's the golden shot, the Prime Minister has promised to free this nation from this murder-organization. We can expect these aerial bombings to continue and end with on-ground operations that will either kill or capture the rest of the PKK's command-center - does not matter if summer or winter. 




> Turkey is preparing to take the fight against the outlawed Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK) to northern Iraq by turning outposts it has maintained for intelligence gathering there since 1995 into operational front garrisons, Today's Zaman has learned.
> 
> According to confidential sources talking about Thursday's National Security Council (MGK) meeting, chaired by President Abdullah Gül, the government has decided to restructure the troops it has deployed in the Bamerni, Batufa, Kanimasi and Dilmentepe outposts in Northern Iraq. The Bamerni garrison will be turned into a logistics center for supporting major operations to be conducted against the PKK militants in the region. Turkey maintains 2500 troops in Northern Iraq and they were deployed in 1995 with the permission of the Kurdish regional government. The Special Operations Command also has liaison offices in Süleymaniye and Arbil.
> 
> The fortification of outposts will allow Turkish troops in Iraq to stay longer in search of PKK terrorists. The professional units from &#350;&#305;rnak province would be deployed in the region and the air support and bombing operations would continue. The government also plans to submit to Parliament a renewal of a resolution that allows cross-border operations. The current mandate expires on Oct.12.



Turkey to boost its troop presence in northern Iraq


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 19, 2011)

ekrem said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ekrem what makes you think this operation will have a different result than the ones in the past? every once in a while Turkey bombs the PKK camps and sends troops in, the Kurds know the drill, unless you plan on keeping Turkish Troops in Northern Iraq to secure the area, how will this campaign make any real difference?
> ...



Hmm I didnt know the Turks had bases in Northern Iraq.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH84JYZC6EU]K.Irak PKK Kamplar&#305;na BOMBA YA&#286;DIRIYOR[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 19, 2011)

​


> The bodies of two Northern Irish women are taken to a morgue by a funerary vehicle as Turkish paramilitary police block a road near Izmir (reuters_tickers)





> It's believed a 17-year-old Turkish man murdered the two women after one of them refused permission for him to marry her daughter.
> 
> Turkey's state-run news agency Anatolia has named the teenager as Recep C.
> 
> ...



Video: Two Northern Irish women found dead in Turkey - Telegraph



> A 17-year-old Turkish waiter has been arrested after two women from Northern Ireland were found dead with their throats slashed in a wooded area on the outskirts of Izmir city in western Turkey, local media reported Friday.
> 
> The suspect, known only as R. C., was believed to be the boyfriend of the 15-year-old daughter of one of the women. They had started dating after the girl and her mother visited the restaurant where R.C. worked in the popular seaside resort of Kusadasi, south of Izmir.
> 
> After first denying any connection to the women, the suspect confessed to the murders, saying he had killed the women because the mother denied him permission to marry her daughter, several national newspapers reported on their websites.





> The daughter became suspicious after her mother and friend failed to return home from their trip and raised the alarm. R.C.'s father has also been arrested in connection with the murders, media reported.
> 
> One of the women is believed to have owned property in Kusadasi and was a regular visitor to the area, a popular destination with British and Irish tourists



Have you leaned how to talk to women on your own yet ekrem?


----------



## syrenn (Aug 19, 2011)

Ropey said:


> ​
> 
> 
> > The bodies of two Northern Irish women are taken to a morgue by a funerary vehicle as Turkish paramilitary police block a road near Izmir (reuters_tickers)
> ...



most likely not.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 19, 2011)

I see some dark days ahead for the Kurds, they are under attack from all sides it seems.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 19, 2011)

ekrem said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > Man + Woman
> ...



And where did this thinking come from?  Here's a thread to see where my question comes from. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/149746-understanding-women.html by ekrem



ekrem said:


> And I would never marry a woman who has lower education-level then me.
> The only exception is when her body is way above average and her mother is not chubby.
> 
> If she has same education-level, then she can have an average body, and she can  make own decisions within family. If not, my word counts - I am the smarter one.



The Turk who relishes the death of the Kurds but who can't talk to a woman alone. 

Killing them alone is easier for some Turks it seems.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 19, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I see some dark days ahead for the Kurds, they are under attack from all sides it seems.



Don't run away from calling it what it is going to be. GENOCIDE.

Some here like to use the statement, "Ethnic Cleansing".  

*Ethnic Cleansing = Genocide!!!* 

The Turks will do to the Kurds what they did to the Armenians. That's why they do not want to admit to their Genocide of the Armenians. So that they don't have to say, "Never Again!"

Because they are working towards this in the upcoming war.

GENOCIDE!!


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 19, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I see some dark days ahead for the Kurds, they are under attack from all sides it seems.
> ...



I have no illusions about what the Turks want to do, genocide is definently what the Turks would like for the Kurds.


----------



## syrenn (Aug 19, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I see some dark days ahead for the Kurds, they are under attack from all sides it seems.
> ...



the muslims cant even get along with other muslims..... 

the moto seems to be kill anything that is different.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 19, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



The Kurds are Muslims and look how they are treated, if they were any other religion they would already be wiped out by now.


----------



## syrenn (Aug 19, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...




That is my point. Kurds are muslim.....

got to love that religion of peace.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 19, 2011)

^^ Islamic Peace and Western Peace are two different things.

Islamic peace is when the entire Islamic World (Where Muslims live) is under the control of those who are in submission to Allah as Muslims. All others will be in subservience to those under those who are in submission to Allah. 

Western peace not so much.

This is why there is a disconnect. When most Westerners hear the word "Peace" from Islamic lips they think of the Western definition of "Peace".

That's not what the Islamic word means. Islam is not a religion of peace. Islam is a religion of "Submission".


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 19, 2011)

Anyone think its a coincidence that this is all on a time line with the US Troop pull out?


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

All Kurds, Why would we want to kill them?

Industry Minister:
Mehmet Zafer Çaglayan

Finance Minister:
Mehmet Simsek

Agriculture Minister:
Mehmet Mehdi Eker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*Prime Minister*
January 11, 1999 &#8211; November 18, 2002
Bülent Ecevit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*President*
1989 &#8211; April 17, 1993
Turgut Özal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## syrenn (Aug 19, 2011)

Ropey said:


> ^^ Islamic Peace and Western Peace are two different things.
> 
> Islamic peace is when the entire Islamic World (Where Muslims live) is under the control of those who are in submission to Allah as Muslims. All others will be in subservience to those under those who are in submission to Allah.
> 
> ...




Kurds are muslims..... just a different  version of muslim. 

islamic peace is about total control and conformity.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

ekrem said:


> All Kurds, Why would we want to kill them?
> 
> Industry Minister:
> Mehmet Zafer Çaglayan
> ...



Again, why would we want to "genocide" these people?


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 19, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I see some dark days ahead for the Kurds, they are under attack from all sides it seems.
> ...



Bah--it's mass murder. They don't care one bit if some non-kurds are killed in the process


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

ex-Foreign-Minister
ex-Speaker of the Turkish Parliament
NATO Senior Civilian Representative in Afghanistan

Hikmet Çetin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I see no reason killing these people.
You seem to see.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 19, 2011)

Ropey said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > I neither give a fuck about you nor the Armenians.
> ...





			
				ekrem said:
			
		

> Again, why would we want to "genocide" these people?





ekrem said:


> I neither give a fuck about you nor the Armenians.



Soon you might well be adding the Kurds to that list ekrem. 

Why did the Turks want to Genocide the Armenians?  Why did the Turks Genocide the Armenians?

Hmmm?


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

Schlomo, that I don't like you doesn't mean I want to kill my Ministers of Kurdish origin.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 19, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Schlomo, that I don't like you doesn't mean I want to kill my Ministers of Kurdish origin.





ekrem said:


> I neither give a fuck about you nor the Armenians.



I note you don't speak towards the Armenians. They also had a place. 

Until they didn't


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 19, 2011)

Ropey said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Schlomo, that I don't like you doesn't mean I want to kill my Ministers of Kurdish origin.
> ...



Arabs used to have places in Palestine too.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

Video of Deputy Prime Minister Arinc in jury of *"Kurd Star" * singing-show on *kurdish-language State-TV*.

TRT HABER - "Kürt Star" Belli Oldu


----------



## Ropey (Aug 19, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



They still do. Almost 80% of "Palestine" was given to Jordan where more "Palestinians" live than anywhere else in the world.

That does not take away from the fact that Turkey is planning to take care of the problem of an independent Kurdish homeland by killing them.

_Funny how when I post about Turkey's Genocide you pop up with Flotillas.  Then when I post about Turkey's Genocide you pop up about Palestine._

Anything to stay away from the reality of Turkeys machinations for the future genocide of the Kurds as planned now by Turkey, Iran and Iraq. 

When America leaves, the plan goes into effect.

^^ Islamic Peace and Western Peace are two different things.

Islamic peace is when the entire Islamic World (Where Muslims live) is under the control of those who are in submission to Allah as Muslims. All others will be in subservience to those under those who are in submission to Allah. 

Western peace not so much.

This is why there is a disconnect. When most Westerners hear the word "Peace" from Islamic lips they think of the Western definition of "Peace".

That's not what the Islamic word means. Islam is not a religion of peace. Islam is a religion of "Submission".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64V09tTIjR4&feature=related]Muslim Leader Admits Islam Not a Religion of Peace - YouTube[/ame]





High_Gravity said:


> Anyone think its a coincidence that this is all on a time line with the US Troop pull out?



It's the plan.  When the next war comes, then ekrem can talk about his love of Kurds who want their own country.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

Always the standard phrases:
Turk genocide this, Turk occupier that.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 19, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Always the standard phrases:
> Turk genocide this, Turk occupier that.



So, if Turkey stood up and admitted their complicity in the Genocide of the Armenians and looked to the world and said, "*Never Again"*.

It would not be Turk genocide this and Turk occupier that and the Kurds would have some comfort that what they see happening will not be happening. They see. Either you don't see or don't want to see.

just sayin...


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

*Paliamentarian* Ms. Orhan from city of Van singing a *Kurdish song* on kurdish-language *State-TV*:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NACcG2r1J7A]TRT SES TV DE AKP M[/ame]


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

First Kurdish play staged on Van *State Theater*



> The atmosphere has changed radically since Turkey declared a state of emergency from 1987 to 2002 to ensure security in the eastern and southeastern regions of the country. Scriptwriter and director of the play Mirza Metin said during that time, tanks were kept outside the theaters during performances of free theater artists for security reasons.



First Kurdish play staged on Van State Theater - Hurriyet Daily News


In Turkey, Kurdish writers once needed pseudonyms. 
Now they have a *master's program*.


> Turkeys Higher Education Board has announced that Kurdish is an* official language for academia*



CSMonitor.com



*Turkish Mosque Holds First Official Kurdish Sermon*



> A state-run mosque in southeastern Turkey held the country's *first official Kurdish-language sermon* this weekend, part of the government's efforts to boost rights for Kurds and meet European Union political standards.
> (...)
> The Ulu Mosque sermon is the first time the state Directorate of Religious Affairs, which writes sermons for Turkey's 77,000 mosques, has issued one in Kurdish. Imams, who are civil servants employed by the Directorate, in the southeast have in the past informally preached in Kurdish.



Turkish Mosque Holds First Official Kurdish Sermon - Radio Free Europe / Radio Liberty © 2011


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

Every family effected by Anti-terrorism measures is being payed *money* for their inconveniences




> *Law on the Compensation of Losses Resulting from Terrorist Acts and the Measures Taken Against Terrorism*
> 
> So far, around 266.802 applications have been received, over 50 thousand of which have been processed.



Rep. of Turkey Ministry of Foreign Affairs


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

*Turk leader admits Kurds mistreated*



> Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan's admission, believed to be the first by a Turkish leader, came during a speech in Diyarbakir, the largest city in the troubled Kurdish southeast region and a hotbed of Kurdish nationalism.
> 
> The crowds applauded wildly as Erdogan termed the Kurdish issue "*my problem, our collective problem.*"
> 
> "*Mistakes have been made,*" he said. And to ignore past mistakes, the prime minister declared, was not "*fitting behavior for great nations such as Turkey.*"



Chicago Tribune


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 19, 2011)

Turkey Hits Kurds in Iraq for Second Day 



> ISTANBULTurkish warplanes on Thursday bombed Kurdish rebel targets in northern Iraq for the second successive night, as Turkey's military chiefs vowed to continue operations until the guerilla group is "rendered ineffective."
> 
> Turkish F-16s struck military encampments of the outlawed Kurdistan Workers Party, or PKK, late Thursday inside Iraqi territory near the border with Iran, a PKK spokesman said.
> 
> ...



Turkey Hits Kurds in Iraq for Second Day - WSJ.com


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Kurds are muslims..... just a different  version of muslim.



You have no clue what you're talking about. 
Blabla.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 19, 2011)

^^ There was a time when the Turks were nice to the Armenians as well. 

Kurds are not treated like you say they are. 



> As Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan urges Arab leaders to heed popular demands for change, in Turkey&#8217;s southeast violence and political protests are spreading among Kurds.





> Erdogan, who has promised an end to the three-decade war, has toughened his line in recent weeks. He accused Kurdish politicians of &#8220;dancing to their own tune&#8221; and announced plans to beef up special operation teams. A flare-up in the conflict could undermine Erdogan&#8217;s effort to position Turkey as a stable, democratic role model for Arab neighbors gripped by unrest.
> 
> *&#8220;Turkey cannot itself be a model at the moment when the process of nation-building is far from complete,&#8221; said Fadi Hakura, an analyst at Chatham House research institute in London. &#8220;There&#8217;s growing ethnic antagonism in Turkey and that is the ultimate fear: that it&#8217;s feeding a growing polarization that can reach a point of no return.&#8221; *



Process of Nation Building?

They were in that same process when they performed Genocides on the Armenians. 

*Erdogan Risks Kurdish Flare-Up Weakening Turkey Role Model for Arab Spring - Bloomberg*









Turkish police break up May Day protests in Taksim Square against Prime Minister Erdogan | World news | guardian.co.uk



> *Turkey argues that giving Kurds more rights will encourage a movement to secede. It was not clear how the Revolutionary Organization was related to the P.K.K.*



3 Die in Turkey in Shootout Between Police and Militant - NYTimes.com


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 19, 2011)

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Kurds are muslims..... just a different  version of muslim.
> ...



From what I understand Kurds are mostly Sunni Muslim but they are their own ethnicity with their own language and culture separate from the Arabs, Persians and Turks.

Kurdish people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ekrem (Aug 19, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> From what I understand Kurds are mostly Sunni Muslim but they are their own ethnicity with their own language and culture separate from the Arabs, Persians and Turks.
> 
> Kurdish people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



A question:
What has a murder involving a love-affair between a 17 year old Turk and a 15 year old Irish girl got to do with *this* thread?
Or posting pictures from Socialist May 1st demonstrations in Istanbul?

I can't take such things serious. Sorry.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 19, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Go Turkey.
> 
> Fuck up those terrorists!



I bet you cried when Saddam was hung.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 19, 2011)

*Turkish PM Erdogan says Turkey no longer has Kurdish issue 2.5.2011*

If Turkey no longer has a Kurdish problem why are they bombing Kurds in Northern Iraq?


----------



## Ropey (Aug 19, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> *Turkish PM Erdogan says Turkey no longer has Kurdish issue 2.5.2011*
> 
> If Turkey no longer has a Kurdish problem why are they bombing Kurds in Northern Iraq?



Because Erdogan is nothing more than a lying sack of diatribe who plans Genocide along with Iran and Iraq while pretending that there's nothing here to see.

Move along folks....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 19, 2011)

Ropey said:


> > Erdogan, like other Turkish leaders, publicly rules out talks with the PKK. Instead, he has proposed to strengthen Turkeys special-operations forces -- a hardening stance that recalls policies of the mid-1990s, when the conflict was at its peak, Chatham Houses Hakura said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pitty his handlers allows him access to even a spork.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 19, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > *Turkish PM Erdogan says Turkey no longer has Kurdish issue 2.5.2011*
> ...



The problem is if the Arabs, Persians and Turks get together and wipe out the Kurds, who will stop them?


----------



## Ropey (Aug 19, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Therein lies the rub.  And I do see the ramp up.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> pitty his handlers allows him access to even a spork.



Can't give a spork to a foon can you?


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 19, 2011)

Assad is butchering his own people for months now and the world does nothing, you really think anyone will do anything if this happens to the Kurds?


----------



## Ropey (Aug 19, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Assad is butchering his own people for months now and the world does nothing, you really think anyone will do anything if this happens to the Kurds?



Assad is fighting his majority of non-aligned tribes.  He cares not one whit for them. They are not of his tribe 

It is historical repetition with another transition of power grabbing that is occurring between the three groups, being Turkey (and alliances), Iran (and alliances) and Saudi Arabia (and alliances).  Who will be the dominant one when the US steps back to control the periphery? If you look at this in terms of tribal affiliations then you will find where Syria truly lies. As in Yemen, it is a bit of an anomaly due to minority control whilst surrounded by many countries of the majority.  

Iran, Saudi Arabia and Turkey are reading for position.  Many alliances are being made and the Kurdish issue is one facet of this middle eastern upcoming upheaval. As far as these countries are concerned, the winner will be the one who gets the right to subjugate all others as that winner will be in complete submission to Allah and as such all others will be subordinate.


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 19, 2011)

Turkey and Lebanon would do themselves well to form better diplomatic alliances with Israel.  The world is casting a weary eye on Syria, and Lebanon stands to lose (even more) in that battle. Turkey and Egypt will both be jockeying for power in the new Arab region (yes, I understand that Turkey is not Arab, but you know what I mean) to stand off against Iran. Egypt has clearly shown that they are not looking to honor a thirty plus year peace arrangement with Israel any longer and Turkey's only shot at the EU is to maintain its secularism. I know the current Turkish-Israeli situation is pretty rough, but I think this "Arab Spring" will create strange bedfellows for Israel.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 20, 2011)

*Turkey strikes PKK camps in Iraq for third night*

In a statement on its website, Turkey's General Staff said fighter planes had hit 20 rebel targets in Kandil mountain, Sinath-Haftanin, Hakurk and Gara in northern Iraq, adding the planes had all returned to their bases.     

"*In coordination with the air operation, intense artillery fire was directed at 85 targets in Zap, Avasin-Basyan and Hakurk*," it said in the statement.  


Turkey strikes PKK camps in Iraq for third night


----------



## Sallow (Aug 20, 2011)

ekrem said:


> *Turkey strikes PKK camps in Iraq for third night*
> 
> In a statement on its website, Turkey's General Staff said fighter planes had hit 20 rebel targets in Kandil mountain, Sinath-Haftanin, Hakurk and Gara in northern Iraq, adding the planes had all returned to their bases.
> 
> ...



 That's how you deal with terrorists.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 20, 2011)

Sallow said:


> That's how you deal with terrorists.



Video of the 3rd night

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1C2Amz5Cbvw]3. Hava Harekat[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Aug 20, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > That's how you deal with terrorists.
> ...





Good hunting boys.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 20, 2011)

Finance Minister Mehmet &#350;im&#351;ek has said if Kurds were not first class citizens in Turkey, the country's finances would not be in his hands.
&#8220;If Kurds were not first class citizens, why would they delegate a Kurdish person to take care of the Finance Ministry? 
Is there a ban on Kurdish? *No*. 
Are Kurds badly treated? *No*."

Finance Minister &#350;im&#351;ek says Kurds are first class citizens in Turkey


Finance Minister Mehmet Simsek (*Kurd*), participated in the fast-breaking in his home-town of Batman with around 200 soldiers who are involved in the operations against the PKK.

Mehmet &#350;im&#351;ek PKK'ya yönelik operasyona kat&#305;lan Mehmetçiklerle iftar yapt&#305; - Hrriyet Gndem


----------



## ekrem (Aug 20, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> but I think this "Arab Spring" will create strange bedfellows for Israel.



Like the Brotherhood in Egypt?
Bedfellows...


----------



## Ropey (Aug 20, 2011)

^^ Kurdish Woman



> Up until the 1990s, the country continued to deny the existence of a Kurdish ethnic identity, classifying them simply as mountain Turks. In 1923, when the modern-day Turkish Republic was formed, the Kurdish language was banned from use for roughly 68 years in an attempt to assimilate Kurds into a "Turkish" identity. Today the language is still barred from public schools, Parliament and other official government institutions such as judicial courts.
> 
> Yet the attempted forced assimilation of Kurds and the denial of their identity seems to have added fuel to the Kurdish rights movement, strengthening their resolve to maintain a cultural and ethnic identity.





> "They say don't give up your identity, there isn't anything more holy than your identity," says Murat Aktepe, 39, a Kurdish businessman from Mus in southern Turkey. "It's the most important thing for you."



The Kurdish Struggle for Identity in Turkey - Worldpress.org

*Outsiders in their own country*



> Turkey's rejection of the Kurdish identity causes many Kurds within the country to grow up feeling like second-class citizens. Many recount feeling ashamed, alone and helpless in the face of the traumas their communities suffered.
> 
> At age 15, Aktepe ran away from his village in the mountains to Istanbul. Unable to speak Turkish and legally prohibited from speaking his mother tongue, Aktepe spent his first few months isolated and alone.



The Kurdish Struggle for Identity in Turkey - Worldpress.org

See how these Turks here glorify the deaths of the Kurds?  This is how the culture loves death rather than life.  It's not even a tough decision. It's a glory to them. 

Go, kill them all they say.

Remember this when the Genocide is taken to an extreme. 'These' Turks are ready. But then again, these Turks do not live in Turkey.



ekrem said:


> I neither give a fuck about you nor the Armenians.



It's the plan.  When the next war comes, then ekrem can talk about his love of Kurds who want their own country.


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm just sad it took Israel decades to recognize the Armenian genocide. Sigh.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 22, 2011)

Around 320 PKK-terrorists have been killed so far.



> The country is preparing for a land operation following the Eid al-Fitr.
> According to information from intelligence units, 320 PKK terrorists have been killed in the latest operations.


Turkey deals heavy blow to PKK in cross-border operations


----------



## Sallow (Aug 22, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> I'm just sad it took Israel decades to recognize the Armenian genocide. Sigh.



Israel committed genocide against the Armenians?

Do tell.


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 22, 2011)

Sallow said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just sad it took Israel decades to recognize the Armenian genocide. Sigh.
> ...



That isn't what I said.

People in Israel have been pushing to have it recognized by the Knesset (same as Armenians in the US), especially Israeli historians. The government has been reluctant because of its ties with Turkey and because Turkey is a large arms buyer from Israel. Turkey reacts quite negatively to any _Israeli_ criticism. It's like dealing with a three year old. But since the flotilla incident last year, it's pretty much a given that the Knesset will give Turkey a middle finger...if not in an outright bill, through speech and suggestion.

The U.S. has done the same thing. Obama promised to recognize it as genocide and now won't say the word.

Diplomacy sucks.


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...



So, the Jews are now the reason Turkey refuses to acknowledge its complicity in the Armenian genocide.


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Turkey and Lebanon would do themselves well to form better diplomatic alliances with Israel.  The world is casting a weary eye on Syria, and Lebanon stands to lose (even more) in that battle. Turkey and Egypt will both be jockeying for power in the new Arab region (yes, I understand that Turkey is not Arab, but you know what I mean) to stand off against Iran. Egypt has clearly shown that they are not looking to honor a thirty plus year peace arrangement with Israel any longer and Turkey's only shot at the EU is to maintain its secularism. I know the current Turkish-Israeli situation is pretty rough, but I think this "Arab Spring" will create strange bedfellows for Israel.



Evidently, you're unaware that Turkey has had diplomatic relations with Israel since 1949.

Now, you're aware of it


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 24, 2011)

Turkish bombing campaign against PKK signals shift in strategy








> Turkey has cracked down hard on Kurdish rebels in northern Iraq, responding to their attacks by hitting guerrilla bases with air strikes. The bombing campaign, coming amid rising tensions with the country's significant Kurdish minority, signals a shift away from diplomacy to military might in dealing with the rebels.
> 
> Turkish leaders today claimed to have killed up to 100 Kurdish rebels following six days of intense bombing of their bases. The bombing campaign was launched following an ambush last week in which the rebels killed eight Turkish soldiers near the Iraqi border, after which Turkish Prime Minster Recep Tayyip Erdogan said his government had "run out of patience."
> 
> ...



Turkish bombing campaign against PKK signals shift in strategy - CSMonitor.com


----------

